# "Meet KammyTT" Midlands Meet - 25th Sep



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

As I'm sure you are all now aware KammyTT is doing a solo tour of the UK and will be in the Midlands on the 24th/25th Sept.

Thought that it would be a good excuse to get us all together again and meet up for a pint and some food at a pub and give KammyTT the chance to meet some Midlands members before he moves south.

http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/P ... readEagle2

Up to date list of attendee's:

VSPURS
DAZTTC
Hark
Redscouse
Forest
t-ting
Nem
L80NTT
stevebeechta
SouthTT
Lego_man

and of course

KammyTT

Cheers


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I can only do this if its an evening do, but im sure it will be as its in the week 

Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I might be able to pop over.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

25th is good for me.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

hiya guys would love to but have to be mid week, :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> 25th is good for me.


Does that mean that the 24th is a no for you Daz?

Matt (Hark) what about you?

I could do with confirming a dare that is good for most and sticking to that.

Stundies, you fancy it mate?

Paul, I'll put you down for either.

Anymore?

Bozzy, would Thu night be ok?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I could probably do the 25th but not the 24th


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

this is looking better by the day, looks like im going to be driving solo for this one which means nobody to annoy with my random ramblings :lol:

steve, ask dani and les as they have a meet on the 25th so could maybe combine her meet with this one etc.

now i just need to sort my headlights and numberplate leds


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> this is looking better by the day, looks like im going to be driving solo for this one which means nobody to annoy with my random ramblings :lol:
> 
> steve, ask dani and les as they have a meet on the 25th so could maybe combine her meet with this one etc.
> 
> now i just need to sort my headlights and numberplate leds


I'm not sure about the others mate but Macclesfield is too far for me to get to after work on a Friday night!

Lets see what others want to do but if they can do it then that might be the best bet or put off the Midlands guys till the 26th!

Let me know what you want to do!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

stick with the 25th mate, i cant see everyone at the same time i suppose.

i will be in london on the 26th 

any ideas on tour decals?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

25th is ok for me after work, but it would have to be local-ish (ie wolverhampton / telford / stoke) somewhere like that.... as i dont finish work until 7pm.

26th is a saturday and is fine too, but obviously kammy is off to london..... i might race him there


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Could you meet any of the North West guys on the 24th?

I'll have to make sure the West Mids come up trumps on the 25th then!

So far you have:

VSPURS
Redscouse
DAZTTC

others to be confirmed.

Leave it with me.

In regards to decals my suggestion is "Kammy's Solo UK Tour" with a dodgy picture of your face following an arrow round the route your going to take!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i dont want my face involved.... dont want to scare the kids :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im looking at hotels in wolverhampton but the missus says its full of madmen with guns 

ok she maybe a tad over the top but i thought id ask for opinions.

do i stay in wolverhampton or travel south after the meet nearer london and get 2 nights in the same hotel??


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive suggested to Stu he could stay at a Premier Inn @ Wolverhampton North which is just off Junction 2 of the M54, therefore he is right next to the M6 ready to go down to that big city the next day, and he is very close to me, Daz and Steve and most of the others.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i dont want my face involved.... dont want to scare the kids :lol:


the kids will be alright.....i'm more woried about the animals.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> im looking at hotels in wolverhampton but the missus says its full of madmen with guns
> 
> ok she maybe a tad over the top but i thought id ask for opinions.
> 
> do i stay in wolverhampton or travel south after the meet nearer london and get 2 nights in the same hotel??


My offer of lodgings is still available if you want Stu!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sounds like a plan buddy! count me in 

ps, hope you dont live in studio flat cos i need my man to man distance :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stu he has a double bedded, one bedroom terrance mate........ good luck :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Stu he has a double bedded, one bedroom terrance mate........ good luck :lol: :lol:


Come on now Paul, you were here last week, and you know full well it's a maissonette!

Lol!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll do either. The Friday is much better because I play football on Thursdays every other week and I'll be playing that week.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Friday night is best for me, wont be able to do the Thursday. So Stu.... its final.... Friday 25th mate...... pay day aswell so ill get you a in a pint....... of milk mate :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

pint of milk and a night of man love, how can i refuse :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> pint of milk and a night of man love, how can i refuse :lol:


I think I'll leave you and Paul alone to your man love and pint of milk then!

Anyway, that means we have:

VSPURS
DAZTTC
Redscouse
Hark

and of course KammyTT

Anymore for anymore?

You boys have any preference on location?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

No preference Steve, although i wont finish work that day until 7pm, so it will have to be close-ish to me, i dont really wanna be travelling 1 hour+ after work as i wont get there til gone 8pm and there will be no point in me turning up


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Just seen this thread,24th or 26th would of been no problem,25th out on the piss,sorry Stu,will have to meet you another time
cheers
jon


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all Steve if Stu is staying with you how about The Spread Eagle we've not been for a wail ?

DAZ 8)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Kammy I presume you coming down M5? You can stop at Junction 11a for a pint if you like :wink: When you making thr trip down to london? Saturday? Whats this tour in aid of Kammy? or just fancy a drive?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all Steve if Stu is staying with you how about The Spread Eagle we've not been for a wail ?
> 
> DAZ 8)


Whatever suits so, I'm happy wherever we go!
Daz, can you post a link?
Everyone else ok with this?

Anymore fancy meeting the famous wandering KammyTT?

Come on guys, we must be able to get a few more!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sheldon.... id imagine it would be alot easier for Kammy to go to London from our end on the M40 mate, as the M5 will be taking him out about, where M40 is straight down onto the M25.

Steve/Daz.... where is the Spread Eagle mate?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I should be ok if it's the Friday, is that the Spread Eagle at Gailey?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

forest said:


> I should be ok if it's the Friday, is that the Spread Eagle at Gailey?


Excellent that makes:

VSPURS
DAZTTC
Redscouse
Hark
Forest

and of course:

KammyTT

In regards to location, I'm waiting on Daz to confirm!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sounds great.

oh and the reason im going on the tour is i have the week off and nothing planned plus the missus is away ona 21st to brighton on the 24th till 27th so im gonna do what ive always wanted


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> nothing planned so im gonna do what ive always wanted


Plenty of gay bars in Soho, London mate, so you will be fine after our meet :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cheeky scouser :roll:

quote of the year............. where are we paul????........ FRANCE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hilarious


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> cheeky scouser :roll:
> 
> quote of the year............. where are we paul????........ FRANCE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hilarious


hehe :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can everyone have a look at the North Midland meet that is going on, on the 25th aswell, as they have suggested to have a meet at a pub at CW5 8DQ which might make it possible to get both meets to meet up with KammyTT if you guys are willing to drive a wee bit further a field!

Let me know what you think.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im happy to do this steve 

ps.... are you going to take me for a spin so i can see what a big turbo feels like :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im sorry to be a party pooper but i wont be able to get upto the North Midland meet until late as i dont finish work til gone 7, and its a bit from me, wouldnt arrive til late so i dont see the point. You guys feel free to join them but ill have to say no as its too far for me to come after work!


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Add me to the list! Ill be coming up for this 1! Keep me posted or pm me. lovely


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Im sorry to be a party pooper but i wont be able to get upto the North Midland meet until late as i dont finish work til gone 7, and its a bit from me, wouldnt arrive til late so i dont see the point. You guys feel free to join them but ill have to say no as its too far for me to come after work!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry to be a party pooper but i wont be able to get upto the North Midland meet until late as i dont finish work til gone 7, and its a bit from me, wouldnt arrive til late so i dont see the point. You guys feel free to join them but ill have to say no as its too far for me to come after work!


I reckon I could manage that!

If Redscouse can't make it though, do you want to stick to the original plan?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Link to the pub Guys think you'll know were it is Steve :wink: http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/P ... readEagle2

DAZ 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Daz's recommendation looks a good shout to me!!  I can be there for 7.30pm-ish if thats ok with you guys.

But i dont mind if you want to join the North Midland meet, but as mentioned if you do i cannot attend

Paul


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Daz's recommendation looks a good shout to me!!  I can be there for 7.30pm-ish if thats ok with you guys.
> 
> But i dont mind if you want to join the North Midland meet, but as mentioned if you do i cannot attend
> 
> Paul


As this is being organised for KammyTT I thought he should have the call on what goes on, but to be honest I'd much prefer to stay more local bur I'd drive further if everyone else wants to.

I think we should just stick to what we have as Scouse can join us too!

What do you think?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree, just stick to the meet already organised


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i agree, just stick to the meet already organised


The Spread Eagle it is then!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

So we stuck on the 25 th then?
cheers jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yup jon 25th it is.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> yup jon 25th it is.


Mate,I'll try to get there, as I want to meet you
cheers
jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

glad to hear it jon.... if thats your pic in the avatar then please...... wear a mask


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope you can make it Jon, you dont come to many recently mate, we need you there 

I will be there if the date remains the 25th, i wish you all fairwell as im off to France and Spain for the clanTT annual meet and AGM, see you in 2 weeks time, just before this meet 

Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

glad to hear it nick.



i


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

So we all sorted then see you all on the 25th [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yup it is mate, just getting my hotels booked tonight


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice one mate hope the weathers nice for your tour. 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i hope so 

london hotels are


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I know mate


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ok guys i know have to get a hotel as my best pal is going and halving the costs 

so i presume i will have to get a hotel..... where is near that nice but not ott on costs? looking at £50 per night.

anyways i cant wait


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just finished Kammy's Tour logo and decal...

You like?

The bloke hasn't replied to my PM with it so I thought I'd post it anyway... :lol:

It's got girls, his smiling face, his route, a TT and my gecko - plus his own special ingredient all over it... :wink: I think he'll be happy... 










Feel free to copy to your Control Panel if you wanna use it as a sig strip... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

I might come and say hello!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, here's an updated list:

VSPURS
DAZTTC
Redscouse
Hark
Forest
t-ting
Nem

and of course:

KammyTT


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

add l80 nt (leon) and stevebeechTA to the list


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

anyone else wanting tour decals...... just thought id ask


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im booked into the birmingham vilage hotel on fri nigh, is it any good?

looks nice


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If it's part of that Village chain, it's pretty good mate. One by me and in Walsall and very nice. Decent rooms and good leisure facilities.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> add l80 nt (leon) and stevebeechTA to the list


Excellent!

I bet you never thought you'd be so popular!

Any reason for a TT get together huh? Lol!

I'll up the list this evening!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i though i would only see a couple of people on the way down 

im boing to contact john-h about getting this trip into absoluTTe 

ill be taking pics and documenting the trip as best i can


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Unless hitler re surfaces I'll be at this....
cheers lads,
Jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

t to hear jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking forward to it mate
cheers
jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Shameless plug... 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151060


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

southTT said:


> Unless hitler re surfaces I'll be at this....
> cheers lads,
> Jon


Nice one Jon see you there mate.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/PlacestoEatandDrink/OurPubs/SpreadEagle2

List of attendee's:

VSPURS
DAZTTC
Hark
Redscouse
Forest
t-ting
Nem
L80NTT
stevebeechta
SouthTT

and of course

KammyTT

You never know the north midland meet may also make their way down and join us!

Come on Dani, have a word!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys, have any of you decided you want decals marking Kammy's visit? I will be sending the file to the printer tomorrow to guarantee delivery for Kammy's trip.

Just to remind you, these will be £36 per pair delivered to your individual home addresses and a massive 740mm long 

Please PM me with your requirements by tomorrow (Thursday) morning...










Orders can be added after the file is submitted on Thursday but I cannot promise delivery will be made in time for your meet. :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> Come on Dani, have a word!


Here is my word, Steve :wink:

I'm happy to join but need to wait for peeps' comments on the other meet ,,,,,


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Dani, have a word!
> ...


Ok no worries, it would be great to combine the two and have you guys join us but not to worry if they don't want to if it's too far to go.

Maybe we'll see you anyway!

Cheers Dani.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well it's more than a week to go so loads can happen and, who knows, we may be there :roll:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Can we have the meeting place with post code on the first page so we can see where we need to be please as i aint sure where we are meeting, I have seen a PO somewhere but cant find it in the pages


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> Can we have the meeting place with post code on the first page so we can see where we need to be please as i aint sure where we are meeting, I have seen a PO somewhere but cant find it in the pages


There is a link to the pub and a list of names on page 5 right at the bottom!

I'll update the front page later.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/P ... readEagle2

List of attendee's:

VSPURS
DAZTTC
Hark
Redscouse
Forest
t-ting
Nem
L80NTT
stevebeechta
SouthTT
Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)

and of course

KammyTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

List of attendee's:

VSPURS
DAZTTC
Hark
Redscouse
Forest
t-ting
Nem
L80NTT
stevebeechta
SouthTT
Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)
?A3DFU? quite possibly so 

and of course

KammyTT


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I should be able to pop along to this. Just waiting to see what work I have on.

Only 10 mins from me. Hopefully see you at the pub!

Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

The list is getting longer:

1) VSPURS
2) DAZTTC
3) Hark
4) Redscouse
5) Forest
6) t-ting
7) Nem
8 ) L80NTT
9) stevebeechta
10) SouthTT
11) Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)
12) ?A3DFU? quite possibly so
13) TT Law

and of course

14) KammyTT


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)


Tell him 5.30 pm if I was you. :wink: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)
> ...


He can't get there any earlier due to work commitments!

The speed his car goes, it wont take long i'm sure!

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> I should be able to pop along to this. Just waiting to see what work I have on.
> 
> Only 10 mins from me. Hopefully see you at the pub!
> 
> Steve


YES!!! NIce  Just like the olden days 

1) VSPURS
2) DAZTTC
3) Hark
4) Redscouse
5) Forest
6) t-ting
7) Nem
8 ) L80NTT
9) stevebeechta
10) SouthTT
11) Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)
12) A3DFU  
13) TT Law


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

1) VSPURS
2) DAZTTC
3) Hark
4) Redscouse
5) Forest
6) t-ting
7) Nem
8 ) L80NTT
9) stevebeechta
10) SouthTT
11) Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)
12) A3DFU 
13) TT Law
14) Steve Col fingers crossed


----------



## cotto (May 17, 2009)

book me in what time is best is there a drive down from stoke area . [smiley=gossip.gif] cotto stoke


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

will be coming down the M6 so could meet up on the way down, pick a time and layby and i will be there.
steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Update:

1) VSPURS
2) DAZTTC
3) Hark
4) Redscouse
5) Forest
6) t-ting
7) Nem
8 ) L80NTT
9) stevebeechta
10) SouthTT
11) Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)
12) A3DFU 
13) TT Law
14) Steve Col fingers crossed
15) Cotto

Plus

16) KammyTT

Shall we say to meet between 7.00 and 7.30?

Do you guys want to eat?

If so, I will book us all a table! Also, let me know if you are coming on your own or with the better half so I get the right numbers etc.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

io may fancy a burger 

im going on the thursday now so i can spend the day at alton towers with my mate wardie


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok,

We can't book, but they said that they will be able to accomodate us when we get there. Food menu looks good. Here's the link to the pub again:

http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/P ... readEagle2

Cheers

Steve


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

link not working steve


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

think thsi is the right place

http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/P ... readEagle2


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Do you guys want to eat?

Steve[/quote]

Do the bears s*** in the woods. 

DAZ.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys want to eat?
> ...


Suck? You want milkshake? :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

milkshake rich :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> milkshake rich :?


How about a triple Laphroaig in honour of the touring Scotsman?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ill have some of that rich 

i collect glenfiddich myself


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

What time does the meet start?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

7:00-7:30 mate


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks. Does anyone want to meet by junction 13 of the M6 and convoy down?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

New bed being delivered Friday but should be here by 6pm so shouldn't be a problem.

Just getting my exscuse in nice and early as to why I'm late.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Thanks. Does anyone want to meet by junction 13 of the M6 and convoy down?


I've just checkd the route. We should join at J15


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I think I will be bringing the other half Steve


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Doh! forgot to say we will be wanting to eat as well


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, I will want to eat as well, Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

im coming down from Liverpool if there is a meeting point on the way down, 2 for food as well....
steve


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ok urgent message guys..... im desperatly need some numberplate leds as mine have blown (i think)

i purchased a set off ebay on the 8th and paid promptly but no leds :?

i contacted the guy on saturday to be told....... you MUST be aware of the postal strikes mate!!!

yeh but 2 and a half bloody weeks :evil:

i told him i need them by wed at the latest but im not getting my hopes up.

anyone got a spare set to do me for the trip? I pay for them etc

cheers


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im still coming, but i will be there around 8pm myself as im working until 7pm

If lot are going to eat, ill have something at work as i dont want to keep you all hanging on waiting for me 

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Does anyone want to meet by junction 13 of the M6 and convoy down?
> ...


 What time approx will you be at junction 13?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mate if your in need of number plate lights just put in standard ones for now? Mine cost me £3 each from local parts place.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Im still coming, but i will be there around 8pm myself as im working until 7pm
> 
> If lot are going to eat, ill have something at work as i dont want to keep you all hanging on waiting for me
> 
> Paul


Paul, I'd expect that with everyone getting there between 7-00 and 7-30, by the time you get there we'll still ne in the carpark checking out KammyTT's LED's! Lol!

8pm will be fine.

As I posted before, I couldn't book a table but they said they would do all they can to accomodate us when we get there.

You'll get your Steak and Chips as long as you find a parking space for the tractor!



See you Friday.

Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Paul, I'd expect that with everyone getting there between 7-00 and 7-30, by the time you get there we'll still ne in the carpark checking out KammyTT's LED's! Lol!


And his ultra-cool decals... :wink:

Have a good time and give-the-jock-a-hug from me. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


I intend to leave Wilmslow/Alderley Edge around 5:30pm so I assume it will be around 6:30pm'ish depending on traffic.
Is there anywhere we can meet?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Im still coming, but i will be there around 8pm myself as im working until 7pm
> ...


Cool Steve, save me a a double car parking space then, and ill be eating if thats the case 

Paul


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i cant wait till thursday at 3.00am 

anyone want to hedge any bets on me making it past carlisle without breaking down


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll see you there too if I get my car back together :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I'll see you there too if I get my car back together :wink:


You can always take the S3, quite a respectable car 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

northerners could meet at the first services after Thelwall at 6ish if Dani and anyone else wants a mini cruise down????

steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Great turn out guys.

Its going to be a good looking car park by 8pm!

1) VSPURS
2) DAZTTC
3) Hark
4) Redscouse
5) Forest
6) t-ting
7) Nem
8 ) L80NTT
9) stevebeechta
10) SouthTT
11) Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)
12) A3DFU 
13) TT Law
14) Steve Col fingers crossed
15) Cotto
16) John-H (Dependant on car!)

Plus

17) KammyTT

Lets just hope KammyTT makes it! Lol! :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

17 TT's all because Kammy is coming..... did i tell you all he's a right ****!!! I wouldnt bother :lol: :lol:

Kammy, you better be there on time, this is all for you baby! :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We can wait for you at the first lay-by you come to on the road towards Penkridge.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My brother is coming so meal + 1 in case anyone needs to know/ Didn't realise it was a big meet lol Better wash the poor thing.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hark said:


> My brother is coming so meal + 1 in case anyone needs to know/ Didn't realise it was a big meet lol Better wash the poor thing.


i didnt realise either mate... i thought just you steve and paul would turn up :lol:

cant wait.... just finished fitting the decals (pain in the butt) looks great though


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> just finished fitting the decals (pain in the butt) looks great though


This post is useless without pics... 

Did you have problems applying them Kammy? Try doing 20 odd cars in the early morning while all around you are eating bacon sarnies and drinking coffee... :lol: :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what time do i turn up at the carpark then?

is it the spread eagle 2 we are meeting at?

anyone need my mobile number?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i didnt have a square bucket so my mum had to apply water from above 

the second side was alot easier though... i just looking for my phone data cable to get pics on the laptop


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

1) VSPURS
2) DAZTTC
3) Hark
4) Redscouse
5) Forest
6) t-ting
7) Nem
8 ) L80NTT
9) stevebeechta
10) SouthTT
11) Lego_man (Be there for around 8ish!)
12) A3DFU 
13) TT Law
14) Steve Col fingers crossed
15) Cotto
16) John-H (Dependant on car!)
17) Stu225

Plus

18) KammyTT

Maybe we could squeeze our way up to 20 TT's before tomorrow night!

Anyone else?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Might not be able to get there as I've got a physio app. at 5.30 and have been told I'll be in pain after.and to avoid driving-yeah right.I'll see how it goes,but don't really want to miss it.
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Won't be able to make it sorry :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm coming but I think it will likely be in my S3 now as there may be too much work to do on the TT :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Anyone meeting on the M6 at the first services after Thelwall, Dani??
Will be there about 6 till 6.20...

steve


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I will be able to come but not in a TT!

What time are we meeting?

Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT Law said:


> I will be able to come but not in a TT!
> 
> What time are we meeting?
> 
> Steve


Steve.....

7pm - 7.30pm

Although myself and Lego will not be there until around 8pm

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all this is looking like a good n see you all tomorrow. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

DAZ.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

take care driving down kam mate see you tomoz


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Has anyone heard from KammyTT since he started his trip yesterday?


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

He posted onto the Kammy Kent meet saying he was at Alton Towers


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im still here guys, im at the village hotel in walsall.... see you guys at around 7.30


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> im still here guys, im at the village hotel in walsall.... see you guys at around 7.30


What do you think of Walsall? :lol: :lol:

Have fun tomight. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

emmmm well  nice hotel... Were at the park tavern at the moment


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Legless yet? :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Update:

As luck goes, Stew isnt having any!

He's just called me to say that he has driven over a brick in the road and its ripped a hole in his sump!

He has the AA on route to see what they can do, but does anyone have a spare sump??? Or know of the best place in Walsall to take his car to get it fixed?

Hark is sorting out a lift over tonight to the pub so the meet is still on, but any help for KammyTT would be appreciated!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just given him Jody's number at VW midlands as then he would be alot closer tonight.

Gonna ring back in a bit.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry won't be able to make this now.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Update:
> 
> As luck goes, Stew isnt having any!
> 
> He's just called me to say that he has driven over a brick in the road and its ripped a hole in his sump!


That's Walsall for you. Full of bricks in the road...

What a pain in the ass. Poor bugger, I hope he gets it sorted... :?

Cheers

rich


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Bad news  Hope you get sorted ok Kammy :-|


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > im still here guys, im at the village hotel in walsall.... see you guys at around 7.30
> ...


Nothing wrong with Walsall apart from the people and I am one of them! 

Steve


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

See you all around 1945.

I will not be eating but will pop in for a drink.

Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

It will take me about an hour, we are meeting at 7-730 is that right  see you all there


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hope you get something sorted with the sump, hopefully see you later


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Nothing wrong with Walsall apart from the people and I am one of them!
> 
> Steve


So you left the brick in the road... :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

cheers for the good night everyone nice meeting you all, hope you get the car sorted stu


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cheers steveie boy 

i had a great time tonight.... thank you to everyone for coming.

thanks to matt (hark) for helping out and to steve (vspurs)

a BIG thank you to ian (forest) for taking me and craig home to out hotel 

in bed now and im totally shattered


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good meet guys and gals, nice to see some newbies there and also some weird Scots! :lol: :lol:

Nice meeting you Kammy mate  

Paul


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

It was a pleasure Kammy, I hope you get your car sorted and you and Craig enjoy the rest of the tour. Nice to put a few more faces to names, good night guys and gals. hope to see you again soon.

Thanks for the company Steve & Julie, hope it goes well next week [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Iain


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

didn't enjoy the run down but stretched ones legs on the way back. 89 miles in an hour, at least Julie stayed awake on the back instead of falling asleep on the way back from the last meet. Nice to see such a happy bunch and thanks for your company Ian and Pauline.. 

steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers for a good night all. Nice to meet you Kam and other folks who I hadn't met before.

Really liked Steve's car with the despoilered and rims. Are they 19" A8s?

Wasn't sure which one Steve was though and then forgot to as. Sorry.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Hark, agree was a good night and the food was good. Not many de spoilered out there so nice to have my own little mod going on. Rims are 18s, called RS8s but cos there is so much metal they prob appear bigger.They are on the way out cos of oxidisation and am considering spraying them moro blue or replace with 19s. Could do with a photobucket to show sprayed rims on my car to sway me one way or the other, who can i ask to do this as im no expert??

steve


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Could do with a photobucket to show sprayed rims on my car to sway me one way or the other, who can i ask to do this as im no expert??
> 
> steve


Give Sickboy a shout he is spot on at it 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> Hi Hark, agree was a good night and the food was good. Not many de spoilered out there so nice to have my own little mod going on. Rims are 18s, called RS8s but cos there is so much metal they prob appear bigger.They are on the way out cos of oxidisation and am considering spraying them moro blue or replace with 19s. Could do with a photobucket to show sprayed rims on my car to sway me one way or the other, who can i ask to do this as im no expert??
> 
> steve


Was convinced they were 19s lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice to meet you Stuart - hope you get your sump sorted quick


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for a good night all. Nice to meet you Stu hope your cars all fixed mate.

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for a very good night out all and I hope you get your car sorted really quickly Stu


----------

